# Advice on TRX26



## rossmatt06 (Nov 19, 2018)

I recently acquired a JD TRX26 for free. The motor was frozen and the plastic ring that holds the chute was broken. After some tinkering, the motor is no longer frozen, however, I saw that the tracks are dry rotted, and the belly pan is almost rusted out at one section. The tracks do turn freely except for one rusted spot on the drive chain and the auger/impeller seems fine. I had high hopes to restore and mod the machine on a budget (I know they're not worth much), but tracks aren't available anymore and even if I install tracks from another make of machine they are roughly $100 each. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF
Honestly, if I were you I'd take anything of value off of it and scrap the rest. These TR machines are pretty much the reason JD isn't selling snowblowers any longer. This is my *humble* opinion. The other JD blowers are fine but I'm not too sure about parts availability. Find yourself a decent Toro or Ariens.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Does the engine run well? if so, you might be able to pull up to $75-100 for it on craigs list. Then see what you can get for scrapping the rest at your metal recycling place. I've got a few TRS-27s and my own personal TRS-32 that I work on and can still find some parts for but when it comes to the tracks you are SoL unless you can find parts on ebay.


----------



## rossmatt06 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you both for your input. The motor is no longer seized, however, I do not want to try to run it until I pull it apart and make sure the rings are OK. The cylinder had some surface rust but it appears everything was above the rings and no pitting that I can see. The cylinder still has cross hatch and no apparent glazing or gouges. As long as the internals are OK, I'm pretty sure I can get it running. At this point I think I'm either going to try to convert it over to wheels (if it can be done cheaply) and sell it for whatever I can get out of it or harvest the parts to mod my Cub Cadet 268 and sell the motor.


----------

